# Prisoner eats glasses



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok then

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100812...sZV9zdW1tYXJ5X2xpc3QEc2xrA25vcnRoZGFrb3RhbQ--


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"A North Dakota inmate was not afraid of making a spectacle of himself when he grabbed another suspect's glasses and started to eat them."

Now there's a pun that would do both Bone to Pick and Dr Morbius proud


----------

